# Judo to Hapkido



## fightingpower (May 7, 2009)

I am a Judo Dan grade and was wondering if Hapkido would be any use to me?


----------



## Kumbajah (May 7, 2009)

Useful in what way? Self defense? Widening your knowledge base? A cool new uniform?  

If you want to learn to kick - most (not all) hapkido styles would be useful. If you want to move closer to Judo's JJ roots it would be useful. What I think you will find that their is some crossover - especially if you do Judo's Kata. There are some Judo type throws ( not as many as Judo ) and some JJ type techniques like those found in the kata ( there are more than Judo and nastier versions). The ne waza is not as extensive as Judo. Hapkido is similar to taking an integrated course in JJ, Karate, and Judo. You get a bit of everything and how it fits together.


----------



## fightingpower (May 7, 2009)

I had a little look on U tube and found the training quite staged.  There didnt seem to be anything free flowing in a Randori free fighting) style.  I was put of by that to be honest.  How do we know, ie pressure test what works?

I also like the Gi I have now


----------



## Kumbajah (May 7, 2009)

It isn't a sport so there is more emphasis on paired practice. - Not unlike Judo's kata where the more dangerous techniques (not suitable for Judo competition)  are maintained. 

Depending on the HKD group the type and amount of sparring ( randori ) will differ. Some groups sparring looks like Tae Kwon Do sparring, some looks like MMA light. It varies with the instructor and organization. In all cases the full curriculum is not utilized. ( vital point strikes, joint destruction techniques etc) 

You will probably find that any art that isn't also a sport lacking, in terms of randori. The various forms of Kick Boxing - i.e. Sport Karate, Muy Thai etc are going to come closest to the feel of Judo in terms of a striking art. 

There is always MMA - where you will  get randori and skills that are outside of Judo. ( I'm assuming that's why you want to crosstrain )

Without knowing the endgame - the "why do you want to crosstrain", sport, self defense, job related ( cop, doorman) etc - that's the best I can do


----------



## fightingpower (May 8, 2009)

That has been very usefull,

thanks, and I have considered both Karate and MMA.  If I'm honest I'm not  a  natural fighter/athlete/MArtist so I have to fight(so to speak for every little thing I learn.  I am constantly being proven wrong, Ha!  I do like the real live feel of Judo and Ju-Jitsu but don't think MMA is for me.  Its something in my eyes taht is best left for those wishing to take it to a high level and give it the time it deserves.  I am still of the school that you can be an ametuer Martist and still adequitely defend yourself in this moderatley safe modern time we live in.  I may look at Shotokan.  If there is a goo dclub near me the stand up might improve my self defense, maybe close the range so my grappling will be usefull.  I do use it in my work from time to time.  I think it does me ok!


----------



## Kumbajah (May 8, 2009)

There is much in Hapkido that is good for self defense. It was taught and used by the Blue House Presidential Body Guards. There is also things that I tend to think of as self stretching - the more acrobatic and theatrical. Whether or not it's a good fit for you can only be answered by you. There is Duk Moo Academy near you ( i think) Try a class or two and see what you think. 

Also I wouldn't dismiss MMA entirely - it would be like saying Judo is only for those that had olympic aspirations. 

Another to consider is Boxing - definitely has the randori aspect and will work on nothing but striking. 

It seems that you don't have a clear answer on why you want to cross train just a vague notion that you do. I would try and figure out the skills that you want to acquire and why and proceed from there. Judo works for self defense just as much as any other martial art  - Much of what you find in the kata is what you will find in traditional JJ and you have the Randori aspect to "test out" your knowledge in a limited environment. I'd try out anything that seems to interest you and see if its a fit with the above mentioned guidelines. 

Good Luck


----------

